# Ranitomeya benedicta availability



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everyone I am based in the UK and was wondering if anyone could tell me if they know of anyone that breeds or can get hold of Ranitomeya benedicta in the UK as I would like to get hold of some.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure, i do know they are available in Europe for sure as they are turning up on the european boards, you might want to check there for sure.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I would also check the legality of the circumstances in which they entered Europe...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are coming in legally, that i know, some of which were imported by understory


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

No, they are NOT and have not come into Europe or the UK legaly. We have only made them available in Canada thus far, none have been exported to Europe, the US or Asia as of yet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i heard form someone who does business with you taht they were fro soem reason, not sure why, maybe he was mistaken.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone anymore info you can give me on these would be great


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Julio,

We only do bussiness exclusively with two companies in Europe, Rana, and Wouter Olthof. Neither of these two have recieved benedicta. I would be interested in hearing from you personally (via email or pm) who claims to be offering benedicta from Understory. Any bussiness claiming to offer our frogs in Europe other than these two is outright lieing.

Mark


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MPepper said:


> Julio,
> 
> We only do bussiness exclusively with two companies in Europe, Rana, and Wouter Olthof. Neither of these two have recieved benedicta. I would be interested in hearing from you personally (via email or pm) who claims to be offering benedicta from Understory. Any bussiness claiming to offer our frogs in Europe other than these two is outright lieing.
> 
> Mark


Or WORSE....smuggling.


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

About how much are they going for in Canada, and how much will they be when they hit the states? Just curious how much i will be in debt...


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

The price list I have from last week says they are 450$. That's a Canadian list though..If you email [email protected] Mark or Elaine should be able to give you a better idea. I know the prices vary a bit within the US and Canada because of availability and Importing


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

MPepper said:


> No, they are NOT and have not come into Europe or the UK legaly. We have only made them available in Canada thus far, none have been exported to Europe, the US or Asia as of yet.


mark , its good to see you kept to what you said last year about canada being the first to see some new frogs for a change.keep up the great work.
craig


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope they hit the U.S. Soon if they havent already (LEGALLY)...maybe my tax refund could go to some  

I think they are my favorite dart bar none.

I'm curious Mark or if anyone else knows how readily they seem to breed?
Are we looking at a lehmanni, histo type frog that is very hard to breed in captivity or are we talking something more prolific like tincs, auratus etc...?

I'd also be curious to hear anything about their native habitat and how common they are. I think Rick Sanchez said they were very hard to find, but i dont remember if he said how common they were in their areas or what type of habitat it was.

I'm really hoping these become well established in the hobby as i probably wont be able to afford 900 for a pair....but when they come down a 100 or more then i might. Even if these things become as common as auratus...they will still be my favorite and i'll gladly snatch up a nice sized group for $60 each


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm curious Mark or if anyone else knows how readily they seem to breed? Are we looking at a lehmanni, histo type frog that is very hard to breed in captivity or are we talking something more prolific like tincs, auratus etc...?
> 
> I'd also be curious to hear anything about their native habitat and how common they are. I think Rick Sanchez said they were very hard to find, but i dont remember if he said how common they were in their areas or what type of habitat it was.


Given that they were previously considered to be form/population of _R. fantastica_, I would imagine they are very similar to that species in care and breeding. As far as more information regarding the species itself, see http://www.dendrobates.org/articles/Brown_etal2008_Revision%20of%20fantastica%20group.pdf.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> Given that they were previously considered to be form/population of _R. fantastica_, I would imagine they are very similar to that species in care and breeding. As far as more information regarding the species itself, see http://www.dendrobates.org/articles/Brown_etal2008_Revision of fantastica group.pdf.


Rad....good reading.


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

They breed fairly well, not as prolific as other true fantastica. Proper terrarium parameters can be deduced reading the previously posted links. Tadpoles present no specific challenges. They are not abundant in their range, and their distribution througout is very very spotty. If you like mosquitoes, sweltering heat, annoying drunks, rats in your bed and tropical illnesses you will love the type locality.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a nice place. I bet its still fun though.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

MPepper said:


> They breed fairly well, not as prolific as other true fantastica. Proper terrarium parameters can be deduced reading the previously posted links. Tadpoles present no specific challenges. They are not abundant in their range, and their distribution througout is very very spotty. If you like mosquitoes, sweltering heat, annoying drunks, rats in your bed and tropical illnesses you will love the type locality.


Sounds like my place, replace the rats w/ flying squirrels above your bed and moles in the extra bed in the coop and scratch the tropical illness Drunks during the summer though!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

MPepper said:


> If you like mosquitoes, sweltering heat, annoying drunks, rats in your bed and tropical illnesses you will love the type locality.


Dude don't forget the fleas.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and these little guys....


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

tell me thats not a leach...
Brian


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

_Haementeria ghilianii_ , Amazon leech. But not sure if they are found in Peru.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

LEECHES!!!

YouTube - STAND BY ME LEECHES!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the info people, the leechs are interesting but please can we stay on the subject of benedicta. 

does anyone know of any in the uk at all?

thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Gaz,

Your question was answered above:



MPepper said:


> No, they are NOT and have not come into Europe or the UK legally.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ohh sorry missed that not sure how 

Does anyone now of any being sold in Germany at all?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

See post #26


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Gaz1987 said:


> Ohh sorry missed that not sure how
> 
> Does anyone now of any being sold in Germany at all?


So your asking us if any one knows of any one that call sell you a smuggled frog???good luck with that
Brian


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok....does anyone know if they are available in Malaysia...._*at all?*_

sorry...had to ask....


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am very interested in getting hold of some of these frogs LEGALLY and am not after smuggled frogs.

I am just interested in getting hold of some and this is one reason why forums like this are here, to gain info are'nt they?
As there is very little info on this species i thought it would'nt hurt to ask.

Whats to say that someone that has imported them in legally could not have sold some of them and then that person either breeds them or passes stock onto someone else who lives in the Uk or another country?

I was told by someone that they do come up for sale in Germany occasionly (wasnt told that they would be smuggled frogs)

So i was trying to find if there are any available anywhere and then if there is away of getting any legally imported frogs into the UK.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

They're smuggled frogs if they're from Germany. 

Understory will be importing them in 6-12 months (site specific and legally).

-Nish



Gaz1987 said:


> I am very interested in getting hold of some of these frogs LEGALLY and am not after smuggled frogs.
> 
> I was told by someone that they do come up for sale in Germany occasionly and whats to say that someone that has imported them in legally could not have sold some of them and then that person either breeds them or passes stock onto someone else who lives in the Uk or another country?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks and i realise that ones from Germany will be Smuggled now.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Either way, lets assume you were able to get some of them imported from someone in Europe. They would have been smuggled and in possibly bad shape to begin with. The Europeans tend to ship bad frogs over from time to time as it's almost impossible to hold them to it (unless you know the importer fairly well). So, assuming the best situation where you knew the guy and they were in good shape, you're going to pay a ton for these frogs which were wc, smuggled once, and then shipped again from Europe during the winter to you at a massive cost (usually the only way you can justify a shipment from Europeis by shipping many frogs at once).

Best case scenario you pay 1000's of dollars for a few benedicta from someone in Europe for frogs that will live long and produce offspring.

Worst case and far more likely you'll still pay the 1000 or more dollars more than you'd pay UE and they'll be dead on arrival or sex stacked so you don't have any pairs.

UE goes out legally and breeds their frogs in Peru then sends offspring to their own facilities and breeds those. You receive healthy captive born sub-adult, site specific and legal frogs or froglets and they'll be much cheaper.

-Nish



Gaz1987 said:


> Thanks and i realise that ones from Germany will be Smuggled now.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh right thats made things clearer now thanks. I think it maybe a case of waiting some time then.

With regards to UE i would love to get frogs from them but as i am based in the UK it causes a big problem.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

He has retailers he wholesales to in Europe.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok cool i will contact them again to see if they can help.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oops, I didn't realize you were in the UK. I'd still wait, personally for the legal, healthy, site specific frogs.

-Nish


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks I will wait but have contacted them anyway just to see if there is away i can get some.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Gaz1987 said:


> Thanks I will wait but have contacted them anyway just to see if there is away i can get some.


Just curious...what frogs are you keeping now?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

I currently have these darts - Vanzolinii, Chrome green Ameerega bassleri, intermedius and some other amphibs.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Just curious...


Just curious....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i think is gonna be shipping them to Europe soon so i would wait.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok thanks i am going to wait


----------

